# How do I store unwrapped bulk cheese for aging?



## shannont (Apr 2, 2015)

I've read the posts that all say its ok to store your cheese in the store bought wrapping thats either vacuum sealed or packed in plastic.  I bought bulk mild cheddar cheese today 4/2/15 at Sprout's Market because its on sale for super cheap.

The cheese comes wrapped in a single thin layer of plastic wrap type of material - it feels thinner than plastic wrap so I'm a lot worried about storing it as is.  Does anyone have recommendations on what else I can store it in so I can let it age properly in the refrigerator for the next year or so. Ziplock? Foil? not sure what to do.

Thanks,

Shannon


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 2, 2015)

Recommend, you unwrap then vac seal or even better wax if you intend to store for that long.

The following should answer many of your questions.  Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Tom


----------



## shannont (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the input I found a Wine, Beer & Cheese DIY store close to the house(who knew) and now I have Cheese Wax from the New England Cheesewax company.

I'm going to dip them, store them and wait impatiently for them to age.  After I cant wait any longer I'm going to unwrap and SMOKE them.  I bought extra wax so I can wrap the final smoked product in wax for continued proper storage

Thanks,

Shannon


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 3, 2015)

Shannon, I congratulate you on your decision and foreseen patience.  

The following will give you a little additional assistance.

If I can be any help, please ask.

 2015 Christmas Gift Cheese - Aged - Smoked - Waxed

Tom


----------



## dave17a (Apr 5, 2015)

So you can just dip in wax? Thought you had to brush it on. never done either.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2015)

dave17a said:


> So you can just dip in wax? Thought you had to brush it on. never done either.



Yes you can dip or brush or do both.


----------



## mfreel (Apr 6, 2015)

Why wait to smoke them?  Smoke them first and then dip.  I don't know why, and this is my own opinion, but the smoke seems to have some kind of antibacterial properties.  I have some cheeses that are about 2 years old and they look great!  I vacuum seal mine.  Haven't tried to do the wax thing.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 6, 2015)

dave17a said:


> So you can just dip in wax? Thought you had to brush it on. never done either.


Yes, as DS said you can do both.  I have done both and find dipping less messy for me along ensuring the first coat is applied at the proper temperature to retard mold growth.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 6, 2015)

mfreel said:


> Why wait to smoke them?  Smoke them first and then dip.


mfreel, I was wondering the same thing.  I do both, usually because of convenience purposes.  The nice thing about waxing as she is doing, it allows her to eventually have both fresh and smoked cheese in the future, plus she will be able to use the same wax again to re-wax the smoked cheese.

Enjoy that aged cheese, it just keeps getting better with time.

Tom


----------

